# problème avec la souris mighty mouse



## gauloisperdu (29 Mai 2008)

Bonjour tous le monde,
j'ai acheté dans une grande surface au mois de décembre 2007 un imac 20", aujourd'hui, j'ai un problème avec la souris, la petite roulette sur le dessus de la souris ne fonctionne plus vers le bas.
alors qu'est ce que je fais ?
y a t-il un moyen de réparer, ou je dois faire marcher la garantie ?
et si je dois utiliser la garantie, vers qui je me dirige, la grande surface ou Mac. ?

merci d'avance pour votre aide
à+


----------



## sleb (30 Mai 2008)

bonsoir

j'ai eu le meme pb, comme d'ailleurs nombre de possesseurs de cette souris
j'ai reussi à résoudre le pb en utilisant un chiffon et du produit a lunettes en frottant assez fort dans tous les sens sur la boule, en l'occurence pour moi ca a marché
bon courage


----------



## gauloisperdu (30 Mai 2008)

Salut sleb,
merci, tu m'a été de bon conseille.
j'ai fais la manip, mais avec du produit à vitre et ça re-fonctionne.

je sais maintenant ce que j'ai à faire si ça recommence.

à+


----------



## PO_ (2 Juin 2008)

Manip à faire régulièrement, sans attendre que ça recoince à nouveau. 

Cela dit, au bout d'un moment, cela risque de ne plus marcher...

Cette souris est une daube infâme, inutilisable sur un MacBook par un droitier car le cordon est trop court ! Connecteur à gauche et 42 cm de cordon : ---> impossible de faire le tour du mac !

En plus au filde l'encrassement, elle devient inutilisable et est IN-DÉ-MON-TABLE ! !, sans casser quelque chose. La moindre souris de supermarché à moins de 10 &#8364; est supérieure ...

DOnc ne surtout pas acheter de MightyMouse sans fil encore plus chère, et aussi peu fiable !


----------



## jacquesx (2 Juin 2008)

la mighty mouse est un attrape-crasses comme c'est pas permis ! J'en ai deux, et toutes deux s'encrassent jusqu'à arrêt du fonctionnement de la bille. *MAIS* : surprise, toutes les deux se débloquent SEULES, sans rien faire au bout de 10-12 jours ! Cela recommence après 6 mois, mais elles se désencrassent à nouveau toutes seules ... Drôle de bazar, mais je n'ai jamais ouvert leurs ventres pour intervention !


----------



## gauloisperdu (3 Juin 2008)

merci pour ces autres renseignements.

à +


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

J'ai eu une MM bluetooth... Je l'ai faite échanger 3 fois... J'estime payer assez cher pour ne pas devoir faire ces manips  toutes les semaines.... 
Je te conseille de faire marcher la garantie... Tu seras tranquille pendant quelques mois et au moins, si tout le monde le faisait, Apple se magnerait de remplacer cette grosse merde de souris pour une autre bien plus fiable...

Je travaille avec une petite logitech bluetooth blanche (qui va donc très bien avec le mac), qui coute moins cher et qui ne montre pas le moindre signe de faiblesse depuis plus d'un an!


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2008)

Gauloisperdu,

La solution se trouve ici !

Mais avant va lire cela !


----------



## PO_ (3 Juin 2008)

mouais, on va dire qu'une solution se trouve là ...

parce que franchement, c'est quand même pas facile-facile, sans rien casser ...

Et puis la goutte de Super Glue à la fin, c'est sans compter qu'il faudra à nouveau redémonter c'te foutue souris dans quelques mois/semaines.

La mienne a commencé à déconner en moins de 3 semaines après l'achat du MacPro, et pourtant, je l'utilisais pas en permanence ...


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> mouais, on va dire qu'une solution se trouve là ...
> 
> parce que franchement, c'est quand même pas facile-facile, sans rien casser ...



Je te l'accorde cette opération n'est pas sans danger et cependant très efficace ! 



PO_ a dit:


> Et puis la goutte de Super Glue à la fin, c'est sans compter qu'il faudra à nouveau redémonter c'te foutue souris dans quelques mois/semaines.
> 
> La mienne a commencé à déconner en moins de 3 semaines après l'achat du MacPro, et pourtant, je l'utilisais pas en permanence ...



Remplace la glue par de la colle PVC sur les dix points de collage de l'anneau et cela sera démontable ultérieurement.



			
				MA MAMAN a dit:
			
		

> Lave-toi les mains avant de travailler !



Voilà une autre solution pour retarder l'encrassement !


----------



## miz_ici (3 Juin 2008)

Ma solution à été testée et approuvée par 3 collégues  + moi-même. 

Il suffit de prendre une feuille de papier, de la poser à plat sur une surface lisse, puis de retourner la souris et la faire rouler sur sa boule. 

Ca va fonctionner comme une gomme, et le papier va devenir sale (va récuperer les aspérités de la boule. 

Elle sera comme neuve. Et c'est BEAUCOUP plus efficace que le coup du chiffon humide.


----------



## eleba (6 Juin 2008)

Je confirme cette méthode du papier... avec le chiffon cela ne suffisait plus, j'ai essayé avec la feuille de papier et tout est rentré dans l'ordre!


----------



## Azaly (7 Juin 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> Manip à faire régulièrement, sans attendre que ça recoince à nouveau.
> 
> Cela dit, au bout d'un moment, cela risque de ne plus marcher...
> 
> ...



oops 

mais à part ça la boule est bien pratique!


----------



## Watchaman (9 Juin 2008)

Je ne doit pas avoir de chance moi... car pour ma part aucune de ces solutions ne fonctionne pour ma souris... bref j'ai opté pour une logitech.

La Mightymouse est vraiment merdique...


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2008)

Watchaman a dit:


> ()
> 
> La Mightymouse est vraiment merdique...





Tu dis cela parce que tu es en colère !

Essaye cette solution vu que tu as une seconde souris !

Je peux t'assurer que cela fonctionne parfaitement après !


----------



## canola (28 Janvier 2013)

La brosse à vêtement est vraiment la solution la meilleure. C'est le genre de rouleau à papier légèrement collant qu'on roule sur les pantalons pour enlever les poils de chat. On passe ce rouleau sur la petite boule de la Mighty Mouse dans tous les sens. 

Le best est de faire l'opération avec une fenêtre de Safari ouverte, comme ça, on voit immédiatement en cours d'opération nettoyage quand la roulette se remet à bien fonctionner.

Pas de démontage débile, pas de liquide. Et la manipulation m'a pris environ 2 minutes. Ça faisait 4 ans et demi que la bille ne fonctionnait plus dans un sens.

Cette solution vient d'un usager de Macbidouille, mais ne semble pas avoir attiré l'attention. Pourtant, elle est parfaite!


----------

